# Good or bad comibnation????



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm new to this so I don't know for sure if I'm putting this in the right place or not so if its wrong just let me know. Ok so I want to get some chicken I have had them before but I want to get different types. Do you guys think that red stars, black stars, and leghorns would all be good together, please help thanks


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Funny! I have 3 red stars, 1 black star, & 2 white leghorns. They all do great together. I did raise them from chicks which may make a difference.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can out any breeds together. If those are the ones you like then they will go fine together.


----------

